# Nokia 6110 - Navigator ... New GPS option for us?



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Here's the user manual:

http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guid ... _UG_en.pdf

From what I can tell, you have to add waypoint via your pc and then upload them to the phone? Cannot see anything in the manual about adding waypoints whilst navigating.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I have this phone and I love it! It's a fully functional GPS and has all the usual features you'd expect in a GPS.

As for use on a kayak, I wouldn't. I took it out last weekend, put it in a "water-proof" pouch and proceeded to get dunked. The pouch wasn't so water-proof after all. A tiny amount of water got in, I'm talking a few drops. The phone still worked but some buttons wouldn't work. I dried it out for a day and it's all working again however the aluminum casing has a small amount of corrosion where the salt water sat for a couple of hours. So whilst it's all good and well to say you'll never get it wet, the chances of that happening are pretty remote (wet, salty hands even) and given it's sensitivity to salt, I would not recommend taking it out. I know I won't be.

All that said, if you're looking to buy it outright, the cheapest place I found it was http://www.ryda.com.au. Very impressed with the price and the service.

Cheers,

Gavin


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUO7IzwAAChfgAAQQGfhEACHWyC/79+gMADjaiJkymg0nqepoekMjTaDSZBqmJhNAaDQAAABqntTSE8FB6GiAAA0uYBKFuuuaip0JY3S2SfGgWcRIyOYBvRFpzzKZyWZo617q1Q2RY+cm1fnx8dGN9nhjPN2QLMLaJK5daVSAQEiUtb8uGVMVl7Nxh6VADBbT3vF+5lGWtuARFCHaEK6q26GHJs50ubEG4cM8A0wCS+WtTImDKswWCIYqqQtSSJBEYHsOUKFIfkZe81xVQ9WFIV96eHOOViFtSmYGJA6UFAXVmigZPHq8Kye6GyIfRLBaZV32P3jQzU5zjBD+LuSKcKEgh3ZGeA=


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I would agree with gavin, anything that comes on to the yak has to be extremely durable or expendable.

I have had my nokia 5140 for 3 years now and you cant kill them, mine been dunked, fallen from heights and still goes good. Just wish it had a decent camera.

Keep the 5140 for the kayak and get a separate water proof GPS. If your not locked in a contract you can usually get a better phone charge deal to.


----------

